# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jeux Indépendants] De la musique gratuite, ça Fez toujours plaisir

## Raphi Le Sobre

Les députés ont fait une grave erreur, se trompant de cibles dans leur combat pour réduire les dettes d'Enrico Macias. Car voyez-vous, les pirates ne sont pas ceux qui assassinent la musique à petit feu, participant activement, au contraire, à la survie des Majors en leur fournissant régulièrement des prétextes pour demander, et obtenir, des dommages et intérêts mirobolants. Non, les responsables de l'effondrement du système, ce sont les hippies, les gauchistes, les communistes qui distribuent gratuitement leurs compositions, que ce soit dans la rue, festivals ou sur Internet. Les salops.

 
 Les développeurs de Fez font partis de ces pourritures qui déstabilisent tout un pan de l'économie mondiale, fournissant gratuitement à tous de la musique. Ces faux frères, plutôt que de vendre les extraits musicaux de leur jeu comme n'importe qui, préfèrent ainsi mettre 3 de ces derniers à disposition des internautes, pour la beauté du geste et un peu de pub probablement, rejoignant les fous de 2DBoy ou d'Amanita Design qui ont fait de même de par le passé.

 Rassurez-vous amis matérialistes, car si vous veniez à prendre goût au téléchargement gratuit et légal de ces mélodies et que la honte vous envahie, il vous reste la possibilité d'acheter l'une copie de l'EP, limité à 250 exemplaires seulement. Eh oui, en plus d'être de dangénéreux terroristes musicaux, Polytron Corporation sait jouer sur une autre corde, une arme terrible développée par des générations d'industriels sans foi ni loi, celle de la collectionnite aiguë.

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## zabuza

Et ils oublient de mettre des DRM.
Faut les brûler les salopios !
Sortez les fourches et tout le reste !

----------


## Septa

Fez  :Bave: ...

Vivement qu'il sorte ( en espérant une version pc )

----------


## jaragorn_99

Et pendant ce temps, l'ifpi fait du lobbying pour etendre hadopi au reste du monde...........
Zon tjrs pas compris hein.............
Ya pas un stock de vaccin h1n1 vérolé qui traine, ça pourrait servir ^^

----------


## Anonyme871

Je sais pas si ils ont free, mais ils ont tout compris. Sympa le package.

----------


## Tonton_Ben-J

C'est ça la puissance intellectuelle  :B):

----------


## Mr Ianou

Ouah quel super news.

On sent que c'est un passionné qui écrit la dessus.

C'est très rafraichissant d'avoir des pieds de nez comme ceux là dans le monde de la musique.

Franchement merci pour l'info, très bon Raphi.

Ca va ? J'en fais pas un peu trop ?

Tu as mon point de vue en quasi direct. :;):

----------


## gnak

J'ai bien lu Fez et j'ai immédiatement pensé à ça

----------


## Rincewind

Raphi, ton article est une caricature. Tu sembles oublier (ou ne pas savoir) comment fonctionne l'industrie musicale.

Petit rappel : le fait de donner des musiques n'est pas innocent. Il s'agit de promo (soit pour les jeux liés, soit pour les concerts des artistes). Ceux qui y gagnent dans ces deux exemples sont les producteurs/distributeurs  de jeux, et les interprètes. Ceux qui y perdent sont les compositeurs. Dans le cadre d'une promo classique, c'est normal, car on considère que le succès du jeu/des concerts permettra à terme de faire en sorte que le compositeur y trouve aussi son compte, par la suite, grace à la renommée acquise.

En revanche, quand tu pirates de la musique, le compositeur se retrouve spolié complètement. Petit rappel : lors du débat sur la licence globale, de nombreux interprètes étaient pour, tous les compositeurs étaient contre. De quoi se poser des questions, non? Ce qui serait mieux que de tomber dans la caricature...

----------


## Froyok

> Raphi, ton article est une caricature. Tu sembles oublier (ou ne pas savoir) comment fonctionne l'industrie musicale.
> 
> Petit rappel : le fait de donner des musiques n'est pas innocent. Il s'agit de promo (soit pour les jeux liés, soit pour les concerts des artistes). Ceux qui y gagnent dans ces deux exemples sont les producteurs/distributeurs  de jeux, et les interprètes. Ceux qui y perdent sont les compositeurs. Dans le cadre d'une promo classique, c'est normal, car on considère que le succès du jeu/des concerts permettra à terme de faire en sorte que le compositeur y trouve aussi son compte, par la suite, grace à la renommée acquise.
> 
> En revanche, quand tu pirates de la musique, le compositeur se retrouve spolié complètement. Petit rappel : lors du débat sur la licence globale, de nombreux interprètes étaient pour, tous les compositeurs étaient contre. De quoi se poser des questions, non? Ce qui serait mieux que de tomber dans la caricature...


Aigri spotted !  ::o:

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Raphi, ton article est une caricature.


Bah, j'ai jamais dit le contraire. Mais je n'ai jamais dit non plus de prendre tout ce que j'écris au premier degré, hein...

----------


## Anonyme871

> blabla


Mais de toute façon un véritable artiste est auteur/compositeur/interprète  :Cigare:

----------


## Arsh

> J'ai bien lu Fez et j'ai immédiatement pensé à ça


Etrange moi ça me fait plutôt penser à lui :Cigare:

----------


## Rincewind

> Mais de toute façon un véritable artiste est auteur/compositeur/interprète


Ayons une pensée pour Ennio Morricone, Hans Zimmer (Gladiator, Pirates des Caraibes...), Georges Delerue (Platoon, Chouans...), qui viennent d'apprendre qu'ils n'étaient pas de véritables artistes... Pareils pour tous les chanteurs qui ne sont qu'interprètes... Johnny, Zazie...etc.

Raphi, le ton de ton article est sur la déconnade, mais je suis désolé, on voit bien que tu penses effectivement que les pirates ont raison, que les majors s'enrichissent (une petite recherche te prouverait qu'elles ont quand meme perdu 70% de leur chiffre d'affaires en 7 ans)...etc. Sans rancune, ceci dit. Tu as le droit de penser ce que tu veux. Mais faut pas etre surpris lorsque ca crée parfois des réactions des personnes visées.  ::): 

Froyok, aigri, non. Mais comment réagirais-tu si on n'arretait pas de dire que ton boulot ne mérite pas d'etre payé? (car pirater de la zik revient à ce que le compositeur ne touche rien).  Et que ceux qui voudraient que la musique continue d'etre payée ne font que soutenir des gros riches comme Enrico Macias ou les majors? Que les pirates soutiennent au contraire la musique? Ben il y a un moment ou ca te casse les couilles. Je ne te sais pas quel boulot tu fais, mais imagine que tout les jours, on te dise que tu ne devrais pas etre payé pour ca...

Donc, oui, sur la forme, tu as raison, je me suis emporté. Mais faut voir ca comme une des gouttes d'eau en trop dans le vase...

Bon, sur ce, pas la peine de s'éterniser là-dessus. Une promo de ce style, c'est toujours bon à prendre...  ::P:

----------


## AL3xKro

Je dirais vraiment des Salops --> ha non, des SALAUDS !!! 

Et pour l'article, le piratage c'est le mal ! Mais franchement, trop cher sinon.

----------


## Hargn

Je suis déçu, nos belles valeurs ultra libérales se perdent, on va droit vers le soviétisme  ::|:

----------


## b0b0

Il est bon ce rincewind.  ::o:

----------


## Rincewind

> Il est bon ce rincewind.


Ca, on me l'a souvent dit... Mais généralement plutot des personnes à fortes protubérances mammaires et dénuées d'ornements génitaux entre les cuisses...  :Cigare:

----------


## Tyler Durden

Bobo n'a pas d'ornements.

----------


## elkoo

> Mais généralement plutot des personnes à fortes protubérances mammaires et dénuées d'ornements génitaux entre les cuisses...


Des Barbies  ::o:

----------


## yopoubs

heu et canard PC gratuit c'est possible?

----------


## tomlefol

> ...Bon, sur ce, pas la peine de s'éterniser là-dessus. Une promo de ce style, c'est toujours bon à prendre...


Désolé je vais m'éterniser un ptit coup.

Hmm... Il me semble que là aussi il y a une certaine forme de simplification des choses. Dans la façon dont tu sembles regrouper toute personne suceptible de ne pas taper uniquement sur le piratage comme un défenseur absolu des "pirates" et un pourfendeur de ce qui semble être ton travail. Il me semble qu'on peut avoir un point de vue ne stigmatisant pas le piratage comme le seul et principal problème de l'industrie du disque tout en respectant les auteurs. Et puis il me semble aussi que l'on peut respecter le travail des auteurs tout en étant en profond désaccord avec cette dite industrie.

Sur certains points je suis assez d'accord avec toi : les auteurs méritent d'être payé et c'est évidemment valable pour toutes les personnes travaillant sur une oeuvre. On peut regretter qu'une tendance au "tout gratuit" tend à se généraliser ce qui fait perdre une certaine notion de valeur au travail effectué.

Ceci dit, plusieurs points me dérangent. Il faudrait pleurer sur l'industrie du disque (ici je parle des décideurs) parce que son chiffre d'affaire a diminué ? Pour moi cette industrie écrase la culture, dirige les ventes et freine des 4 fers dès qu'il y a un changement technologique. J'ai du mal à me dire qu'ils ne sont pas un tant soit peu responsable de leur propre déclin.

1. Survendre des artistes concentre les ventes et écrase la diversité. A mon sens cela provoque un manque de conscience chez le consommateur qui aura tendance à attendre qu'on lui fourre la musique dans l'oreille plutôt que d'aller la chercher. J'ai tendance à penser qu'un consommateur de ce type aura également moins conscience de la valeur de ce avec quoi on lui a bouché l'oreille. Quand tu reçois la béquée de force tu ne paies pas celui qui tient la cuillère.
Et puis, en général, ces artistes survendus ont des contrats nettement plus béton qui vampirisent une bonne partie du chiffre d'affaire. Et là il y a un problème de redistribution. De plus le budget com de ce genre de vente est faramineux. Là encore, on sacrifie de l'argent qui pourrait être voué à la diversité.

2. Se comporter comme des goujats irrite le client.
Le monde de la musique a vécu plusieurs révolutions techniques. A chaque fois le nouveau support a permis une réduction importante des coûts de production. A chaque fois après avoir crié sur les toits que cela se ressentirait sur le prix de vente il n'en a rien été.
Pire encore, aujourd'hui, sans support, tu paies la musique le même prix (en ce qui concerne la production de "l'industrie" en tout cas) que dans un magasin avec une boîte, des vendeurs, des livreurs etc à payer. Alors bien sûr des serveurs, la bande passante, les techos du web, ça se paie mais quand même. Cela n'a absolument aucun rapport avec les coûts que représentent la vente en magasin physique.
Mettre en place une offre décente me semble être un minimum. Et cela est valable également pour le cinéma où les tarifs pratiqués sont simplement honteux pour un servir pas toujours niquel.


Après, je déplore comme toi le piratage de masse mais surtout, et ça va de pair, cette tendance au "tout gratuit". Car à mon sens le coeur du problème se situe là : la dévalorisation des choses au yeux des gens. Et je ne suis pas certain que la facilité à pirater soit le principal responsable de cette dévalorisation. Evidemment que ça a un impact. Evidemment qu'il y aurait au moins un petit plus de vente si le piratage était complètement empêché. Mais je pense que rendre la conscience aux consommateurs que les produits (artistiques, culturels et tous les autres) ont une valeur et que les gens qui travaillent dessus mérite d'être payé serait nettement plus efficace et, ce, même si le piratage était encore facile d'accès.
Quand tu entends que "l'information devrait être gratuite" un peu partout, tu flippes... et là, rien à voir avec le piratage.

Personnellement, j'ai grandi avec les débuts de l'ordinateur personnel. Et dans ces cas-là j'aimerais bien savoir si une personne n'a jamais rien piraté. Et pourtant, alors qu'on se passait les jeux entre pc-istes dans la cour d'école, chacun d'entre nous, avec un budget ultra-méga-restreint de gamin, on achetait de temps en temps un jeu. Mais à cette époque comment imaginer pouvoir acheter ne serait-ce qu'un jeu tous les 6 ou 10 mois ? Impossible. Internet n'existait pas ou à peine et pourtant le piratage sur nos ordinateurs étaient gigantesque. Malgré des systèmes de protection comme les codes cachés dans les manuels et tout le tatouin. Au pire on se le passait après l'avoir finit. Mais jamais ça n'a forcé l'un de nous à acheter un jeu, on avait pas les sous. Et quand on les avait, on en achetait un direct.
Bref, et donc aujourd'hui, dès que je le peux, et parfois même alors que je sais pertinemment que je ne vais pas pouvoir y jouer/ecouter/regarder j'achète des jeux, des musiques et des films que je trouve bon et que je veux soutenir.

Tout ça pour dire qu'il faut également arrêter avec "un produit piraté = un manque à gagner". C'est simplement stupide et complètement erroné (attention je ne dis pas que c'est ce que tu as dit mais bon je suis lancé alors je continue  :;): ). Les budgets des gens ne sont pas extensibles à l'infini et l'offre culturel ne cesse de grandir. Et puis, un peu de ces produits vampirisent, par la volonté de leur industrie, le gros des ventes. Forcémment, rien que par son fonctionnement, il y a un problème. Et sans avoir même besoin de placer le piratage dans l'équation. 
Je me demande parfois si les industries n'en sont pas conscientes et ne veulent pas juste profiter des juteuses amendes que le flicage leur permettra d'amasser, ceci mis en place et maintenu avec l'argent de nos impôts. Et je ne pense pas que, là encore et je le déplore, les compositeurs toucheront quoi que ce soit dessus. 

D'ailleurs, voilà un des autres points qui me parait bizarre dans ton discours. Au vue de ce que tu écris, un des principal problème qui ressort pour les compositeurs est la manière dont vous êtes rémunéré. Ne crois-tu pas que vous devriez être payé plus correctement ? Par vos employeurs/clients déjà ? Si vous ne touchez rien sur les représentations live, c'est tout de même un peu problématique, non ? Je ne connais pas bien la situation mais j'ai tout de même l'impression que vos employeurs ne vous rétribue pas à votre juste valeur. J'imagine après que selon que tu t'appelles Goldman ou Dupont t'as pas le même contrat ^^.


Je suis désolé, le pavé est "tombé" sur toi, je sais pas trop pourquoi. Peut-être parce que ton discours était loin d'être idiot et qu'il touchait un problème supplémentaire : la rétribution des auteurs. Et puis aussi peut-être parce que j'avais bien aimé le ton de l'article de Ralphi (même si je peux comprendre pourquoi il t'a courroucé). Mais ça fait un moment que les discours, dans un sens ou dans l'autre, sur le piratage me courent un peu sur le haricot. Souvent par une prise en compte partielle voire très partielle du problème et la plupart du temps partisane.
J'aime la musique, le cinéma, les jeux vidéo, la littérature, la BD et toute forme de culture. J'essaie d'en être un fervent defenseur. Mais j'aimerais qu'on arrête de taper et qu'on pense à éduquer. La plume est plus forte que l'épée. De nos jours on a trop tendance à l'oublier.

----------

